# Oblivion - wie tötet man geister?



## dannylobron (26. April 2006)

*Oblivion - wie tötet man geister?*

hey leute, 
wollte fragen ob jemand weiß wie man geister tötet, stichwaffen und zauber (zumindest die die ich probiert haben) bringen  ja überhaupt nichts
danke
ciao


----------



## onlyonemomentofache (26. April 2006)

*AW: wie tötet man geister?*

äh.... welches spiel? wenn ich von oblivion ausgehe, kann ich dazu sagen mit pfeilen, am besten stealth


----------



## HateCrewDeathtroll (26. April 2006)

*AW: wie tötet man geister?*



			
				onlyonemomentofache am 26.04.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> äh.... welches spiel? wenn ich von oblivion ausgehe, kann ich dazu sagen mit pfeilen, am besten stealth



Geister tötet man nicht, man brauch die Fallen von den Ghostbusters.
Bei Oblivion am besten mit magischen Waffen.


----------



## veilchen (26. April 2006)

*AW: wie tötet man geister?*



			
				dannylobron am 26.04.2006 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> hey leute,
> wollte fragen ob jemand weiß wie man geister tötet, stichwaffen und zauber (zumindest die die ich probiert haben) bringen  ja überhaupt nichts
> danke
> ciao



Moinsen

nehme mal an es geht um Oblivion
  nun die kannst du mit feuer ordentlich platt machen oder gegenstände die feuerzauber haben. eis widerstehen die geister und blitz ist nicht so effektiv...


gruß

veilchen


----------



## dannylobron (26. April 2006)

*AW: wie tötet man geister?*



			
				HateCrewDeathtroll am 26.04.2006 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> onlyonemomentofache am 26.04.2006 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja oblivion, hab ich vergessen dazu zu sagen!! also mit pfeilen gehts?
was für magische waffen meinste??


----------



## Dackon (26. April 2006)

*AW: wie tötet man geister?*

alternativ zu zaubern und magischen waffen geht auch jede silberwaffe


----------



## TIGER1 (26. April 2006)

*AW: wie tötet man geister?*

Geister kannst du auch mit allenmöglichen Dolchen erledigen, auch mit so billigteilen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2006)

*AW: wie tötet man geister?*

Man kann Geister töten mit Magie, verzauberten Waffen, Silber- und Daedra Waffen.


----------

